# Cheesecake Challenge



## Court-cakes (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi All,
I have been challenged to a cheesecake competition at my office. I have exhausted all of my recipes these past few years and would love to take in something brand-new for this event. HELP!!


----------



## grumblebee (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a recipe for a banana split cheesecake as well as a banana cream pie cheesecake. Both are quite delicious! I'll have to go dig them up and then i'll be back to post the recipes.  

~GBee


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 30, 2008)

I make a mandarin orange cheesecake with a macaroon crust that has always been a hit every time I have made it.  I also do a very traditional New York Cheesecake with a variety of toppings...this one actually went over as a wedding cake.  

Let me know if you are interested and I will find and post the recipes.


----------



## gadzooks (Aug 30, 2008)

I found a recipe on (guess where) a can of pumpkin for pumpkin cheesecake. It was good, a lot like the pumpkin mousse served at the local Govinda's. Govinda's is gone, but I still bake a pumpkin cheesecake now and then, but what I like better is replacing the pumpkin with pureed fresh persimmons, which are plentiful here. Always a hit. And that macaroon crust sounds like a winner no matter what comes in it. And back East, when I was a kid, we had a local bakery, Neffle's, that made an incredible cheesecake. A slightly drier texture than most, and often fruit-filled. Topped with a light sprinkling of cinnamon. Neffle's+coffee=heaven.


----------



## Mama (Sep 4, 2008)

Somehow I missed this thread, I hope I'm not too late. If you really want to impress, try this key lime cheesecake:

*So, here's what you'll need:*

*For the Crust:*

1 1/2 cup of graham cracker crumbs 
2 tablespoons of sugar 
1/4 cup of melted butter

*For The Filling:*

3 - 8 ounce packages of cream cheese, softened to room temperature 
3/4 cup of sugar 
1 cup of sour cream 
3 tablespoons of all-purpose flour 
4 eggs 
1/3 cup of key lime juice (about 12 to 15 key limes) 
1 tablespoon of key lime rind 
1 teaspoon of vanilla extract

*Here's what you'll need to do:*




 

Extract the juice of enough key limes to equal 1/3 of a cup (you can use a bottled key lime juice if you don't have access to fresh key limes). Zest enough key limes to equal 1 tablespoon of zest (zest is just the green part of the skin. Don't use the white part, it is bitter) or you can use regular lime zest (again, if you don't have access to key limes). Set aside.​ 



 

Preheat to 375 degrees F. Butter a 10 inch springform pan.​ 




In a medium size bowl, combine the graham cracker crumbs and sugar. Add the melted butter and mix well.​ 



 

Pat the mixture into the bottom of the springform pan an about 1/2 inch up the side. Bake in the preheated oven for 5 minutes. Remove from oven and set aside.​ 



 

In a large bowl, mix together the cream cheese and sugar. Beat with an electric mixer until smooth. Add the sour cream and flour. When mixture is smooth....​ 



Add the eggs, one at a time. Mixing well after each addition. Add the vanilla extract.​ 



 

Add the key lime juice and the zest. Mix well.​ 




Pour the cheesecake batter into the springform. Bake at 375 degrees F for 15 minutes. *Turn the oven down to 250 degrees F* (don't remove the cheesecake from the oven). Continue baking for another 50 minutes.​ 




Remove from oven and cool on a wire rack. Cover with plastic and refrigerate overnight.​ 



 

Take the cheesecake out of the fridge and remove the outer ring of the springform pan



.​ 



 

Garnish with fresh whipped cream and key lime zest. You can use cool whip but fresh is so easy to make and tastes so much better!​ 
To make fresh whipped cream:​ 
2 cups of whipping cream 
3 tablespoons of sugar 
1 teaspoon of vanilla​


----------



## college_cook (Sep 4, 2008)

If you want to do something a little more edgy, I can give you a recipe for strawberry-balsamic cheesecake.


----------



## merstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Check these out:
Vanilla Bean Cheesecake with Cranberry Jewel Topping
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/views/2618
Caramel Hazelnut Cheesecake
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/CARAMEL-HAZELNUT-CHEESECAKE-102473


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 5, 2008)

Cheesecake Chocolatexxx
 


 
 
 
1 1/4 cups chocolate cookie crumbs (recommended: Oreo) 
1 cup sugar, plus 4 tablespoons 
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted, plus 3 tablespoons 
2 1/2 pounds cream cheese, softened to room temperature 
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
2 tablespoons all purpose flour 
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips, plus 1 cup melted 
1 cup sour cream 
4 eggs 
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips, for topping 
1 cup caramel, for topping 
1 cup pecans, for topping 
Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. 
Lightly grease the bottom and side of a 9-inch springform pan. In a medium sized mixing bowl, combine the cookie crumbs, 4 tablespoons of sugar, and the melted butter and mix together well. Pour the crumbs into the bottom of the pan and press them out evenly. Once completed, set aside. 
In a large mixing bowl, combine cream cheese, the rest of the sugar, and vanilla. Beat together until light and creamy. Add the flour and blend until smooth. With the first cup of chocolate chips, fold into filling. Pour in a melted cup of the chocolate chips and sour cream and mix well. Add the eggs, 1 at a time, mixing each at low speed. Pour the filling into prepared pan, bake for 50 minutes to 1 hour, until the center is almost set. Let cake cool for 10 minutes, then run a knife around the sides and remove rim of the pan. Refrigerate for 8 hours or overnight. 
In a small saucepan, melt 3 tablespoons of butter and pour in chocolate chips. Mix together on medium-low heat. Once chocolate and butter is combined, pour warm mixture onto chilled cake. Refrigerate for 10 to 15 minutes. In another small saucepan, pour in caramel and chopped pecans, bring to a boil. Let mixture boil for another 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Let mixture cool for 3 to 5 minutes, and pour onto cake. Serve immediately or refrigerate until ready to serve. 

This is very good I make it severl times a year


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's a idea to make your good old TNT cheesecake a bit different and sensational:  a few years ago, I was participating in a culinary fundraiser at a friend's restaurant, and his sous chef blended their cheesecake batter, then turned the mixer up about 4 notches and beat the bejeezus out of the batter, until it was really fluffy.  Then piled it into the prepared pans and baked them off.

WOW!  the texture was like eating clouds!  I have not made my cheesecake any other way since.  I recommend you give it a try.


----------



## letscook (Sep 5, 2008)

Banana-Cream Cheesecake
I just got this one yesterday , I haven't tried it yet, the reviews on are good
Banana-Cream Cheesecake recipe at Kraftfoods.com


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 5, 2008)

You can always make passion fruit cheesecake yesterday or tofu cheesecake (for the health conscious xD).  There is also mango cheesecake.


----------



## jet (Dec 7, 2008)

college_cook said:


> If you want to do something a little more edgy, I can give you a recipe for strawberry-balsamic cheesecake.



Does that offer still stand?


----------

